# BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense from the author of Widow's Tale



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm happy to announce that my romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is now available on Amazon!! Yes, another novel in which you'll have to put a parka and mittens on! 

An accident on a frozen highway brings two strangers together.

Brian Morrison has no recollection of what placed him on that icy stretch hundreds of miles from home. In his line of business, memory loss was unacceptable and accountability was crucial.

Upon her parents' death, Emily Brennan became the sole guardian of her brilliant, yet eccentric brother. Her devotion to protect him from a world that shunned the abnormal made her do the unthinkable. She stole designs from National Marine Dynamics&#8230;and now she was on the run.

Only an hour from the promise of safety, Emily witnesses the car behind her spin out of control on an icy stretch of highway. Fear dictated that she should flee, but the body slumped on the shoulder of the road appealed to her humanity.

Emily and Brian are two strangers thrown together by an errant patch of ice. Would the truths of their identities tear them apart or would they unite in battle against an egomaniac that threatened the safety of innocent civilians.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maureen--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature. You may find tutorials on using images on KindleBoards here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds Great!  Just one-clicked!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE just one clicked Maureen will be reading VERY SOON thx for sharing


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations, my Friend!! You did it! You didn't put in a dedication page for the 'Grim Reaper' did you?     That situation reminds me of Snoopy in his Sopwith Camel, shaking his pawfist:  "Curse you, Grim Reaper!!"  But you did it!! Yay for you.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool!!!!! I just one-clicked and now I know what my next read is. Any characters we already know and love?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

*Congrats! Best wishes! Seasoned greetings! Way to go! etc etc* You done me and the crew proud...we are having the cover blown up to poster size for the "reading room"...thanks for the early Christmas present.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stacy - Now that this is out I can work full-time on YOUR book!!!   yeay!  Does "Stacy's Book" sound riveting for a title?  Can you feel the intrigue? 

Misty - you know I adore you    Thanks!

Brendan- I was watching the Muppet's Christmas Carol last night, and when the spirit of the future came along, I thought he looked remarkably like my boss. 

TL - Thank you!!!  This was a book I actually wrote quite some time ago and decided to bring back because you know me...I always like cold books    Benjamin Franklin makes an appearance in the book.  He qualifies as a character we all know  

VW - After Thanksgiving I'm looking remarkably like Santa Claus.  ho ho ho


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The feeling is mutual, my friend  Congrats!!!  I'll start as soon as I finish Charybdis


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations Maureen!!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Maureen--

Sounds good!  Good cover!  Congrats. (Can I possibly get through the TBR?)

Dana


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

MM I love ho ho ho's with vanilla ice cream and french vanilla cool whip   I shall prepare some to go with the readin of your new book  "Borrowed Time"...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Stacy - Now that this is out I can work full-time on YOUR book!!!  yeay! Does "Stacy's Book" sound riveting for a title? Can you feel the intrigue?


As a matter of fact "Stacy's Book" is the name of the book I am currently adding to the Assassin Chronicles, Miss Miller and I shall have to change the title now. I'm charging you a 10% gratuity for the trouble!! It is riveting, BTW, since the main character is a descendant of Rosie the Riveter, not to be confused with Sebastion the Reverter which is the name of my next book. Oh, dagnabbit, now you'll use that name!!  Dagnabbit? Where did that come from? Is it copyrighted?


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

One-clicked this one earlier this evening -stop- on the TBR -stop- dunno when I'll get 'round to reading this and the other one before this -stop- did read Widow's Tale and loved it.

BTW, I don't have to tell you whom to blame for my not getting 'round to reading your books, do I? BC's Number XX is also on the TBR. I am now only 6 books behind, y'know!!!!

    

ebc


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay! My book is next!  ok everyone, ya'll leave Maureen alone, she is BUSY writing my book!

PS Brendan, dagnabbit is a southern saying, very common (at least in the backwoods area where I live!)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> BTW, I don't have to tell you whom to blame for my not getting 'round to reading your books, do I? BC's Number XX is also on the TBR. I am now only 6 books behind, y'know!!!!


AppleHeart - Oh my!! It'll be my luck that you finish book twenty right about the time the Mayan calendar expires. hahaha  Thank you! 

Miss Stacy - Well, I was going to write you a long note here...but I'm busy on your book. busy busy busy


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know.  I just bought it.  I loved your first two books.  I'm definitely a big fan of yours!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

travelbug said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I just bought it. I loved your first two books. I'm definitely a big fan of yours!


A fan!!! It's the other way around....I am _your_ fan, Travelbug!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Going on my TBR list right now!  

So many books, so little time... must read faster.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

ha!  Thanks Maureen.  Keep those books coming!  

Travelbug


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Going on my TBR list right now!
> 
> So many books, so little time... must read faster.


Kindle needs to wire directly into your head and do a data dump into your brain...and save on all those uncessary extra steps  Thanks Vicki


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

MA - I just finished and loved the book. Once I started, I couldn't put it down. It was amazing. Your comment about Ben Franklin had me confused, but now I understand. Thanks for such a great read. I am going to go over to Amazon and post a review.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just one-clicked this book! I loved Maureen's previous books, so I am very excited to start this new one.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Jane, you are the best! Thank you!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Tis' the season, and I thought...why not?? BORROWED TIME is now .99 cents!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

What a Christmas present! BORROWED TIME received it's first review on Amazon, and it's 5 stars!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I knew them "Amazons" had there stuffs together  congrats mamiler...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME is moving up in the UK! Thank you friends across the pond. 

#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#68 in Books > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Cngrats I know that once the folks over there get word of your books and how well crafted they are they will "mob" you, in a good way


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Warrior, sir, for someone who wears horns on their head and pillages villages for spirits (and I don't mean ghosts)....me suspects you're really a softy at heart


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

That's wonderful, Maureen!  Got any marketing secrets to share? (Besides writing a really good book).

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> That's wonderful, Maureen! Got any marketing secrets to share? (Besides writing a really good book).


Writing the book is the easy part. I told Vicki Tyley that I think I'm going to take up going house to house with a box of my books. Heck, I'm cheaper than magazines or Girl Scout cookies. I stand a chance, right? 

And as far as my friends across the Atlantic...thank you! I've been to England many times and I absolutely love it there.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Rubbermaid makes a dandy little cart...I am all bristle, mamiller want a bowl of triple chocolate ice cream with a dirty spoon...in an old coconut husk


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you have a little brother? You can't help but be protective, can you?

A lovely reader in the UK summed up BORROWED TIME as, "A woman must protect her genius brother from being used as a pawn by the military."


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Do you have a little brother? You can't help but be protective, can you?
> 
> A lovely reader in the UK summed up BORROWED TIME as, "A woman must protect her genius brother from being used as a pawn by the military."
> 
> No all my brothers and one sister where from 8 to 22 years older ...so I was a loner till I took over the ship...now I run it with a protective glove (safety first)...and will provide said service to you for a small surcharge...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME is cracking the top 100 in Romantic Suspense! wooo hoooo!

"Are you alright?"

He heard the voice, but was blind to anything else.

Eyelids that felt encrusted with cement struggled to open. Vertigo set in and his mind careened down a tunnel laced with images of a dark, icy road scarred by the reflection of taillights. The rear lights loomed closer, no longer crimson smears, but distinct forms in the shape of cat eyes. Beneath his boot, the brake pedal lost its tension and a sickening sense of weightlessness ensued.

Headfirst, he plummeted down that illusory tunnel. There was no bright light ahead-only the echoes of squealing tires and a blackness that would consume his soul.

_Are you alrigh__t?_

Perhaps his soul had not been consumed. There was the voice again. Or was it from the other side?

Without any fanfare, his eyes opened.

An angel hovered over him.

Radiance from the streetlight framed her in an ethereal glow, with silky cinnamon hair and willowy white arms. That same light eclipsed her features as he tried to blink and bring her back into clarity.

"Are you alright?" The deity repeated.

Figuratively speaking, he was. After all, he had expected fire and brimstone when he died, not this divine creature. Perhaps someone _up there_ had a sense of humor.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like to extend a special thank you to all the UK patrons for their support!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

For a great selection of .99 cent books, please browse http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

As a child we always took family vacations up to Lake George and the Adirondacks. I remember being able to say, "Adirondacks" long before I could manage mundane words such as "cat".










In my romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME 
I revisit Lake George and once again see the steamboat Minne-Ha-Ha. It looked so majestic when I was a little tyke, and to think it's still cruising around that lake with its big red paddle wheel and billow of steam. There was also the resplendent Sagamore Resort, which transported you to the decadent era of the roaring 20's. You can just picture ladies in divine gowns walking its majestic grounds as the sound of Big Band music streams from inside its ballroom.










In BORROWED TIME I also visit Saratoga with its grand racetrack and mineral springs. Basically, through the power of fiction I transported myself to another era. My childhood. Only this time, I am grown up and I have infused romance and suspense into all the haunts of my youth. Fiction gives you these liberties. Perhaps next time I will write a romantic suspense in Disney World!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Gorgeous place! I want to go there! As I recall "Borrowed Time" takes place in the extreme of winter. Is that right?

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, ma'am. In BORROWED TIME all this beauty you see is covered in snow, which introduces its own level of beauty.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I found this bargain book link....and I'm on it!  http://www.pixelofink.com/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

An excerpt from the romantic suspense novel, BORROWED TIME which is available for .99 cents.

She turned and saw him. Cerulean eyes widened in alarm and then narrowed in conviction. Gone was the anxious little angel. The creature that approached him was cool, reserved, and very suspicious.

"Were you standing there long?"

"I'm not doing _anything_ quickly right now." He attested and nodded at the machine. "Want some coffee?"

Emily yanked her hands out of her pockets, catching his eyes on them. A deep breath seemed to settle her. "I had to make a call. You know, let family know where I am, and all."

"Mmmm."

After her hasty departure before, Brian had tried to exorcise this woman from his mind. "Naturally they're concerned."

"I didn't think you could walk."

"I can't run." He shrugged. "I can walk."

For a moment they stared each other down. Emily's newly reserved expression wavered. Steeling herself with a jerk of the shoulder, she managed, "Well, then you are mending, and I am going."

She didn't even look back. She walked directly past him, ignoring his pained stance and nearly clipping a man in a wheelchair in her haste to reach the lobby doors.

Brian hefted off the doorframe and limped towards those doors, watching the white apparition disappear into a mist of snow and fog, as if she had never existed to begin with. Limping a few more steps, he reached the glass and searched the parking lot, but for a car he would not recognize anyway. Still, his glance surveyed the parked vehicles, some covered with last night's snowfall, some blackened by recent slush. But no willowy white figure. No soft cinnamon crown.

_His angel had spread her wings and flown away_.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

A beautifully written, romantic thriller.  Isn't it strange that thriller rhymes with Miller?  Anyhow, Miss Maureen kindly allows me to get ideas for romance from her writing since I'm really at a loss when it comes to the emotional factors involved in a good romantic build-up.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

And Carroll ryhmes with "barrel".  Making you an author of the prohibition genre?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm happy to announce that my romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is now available on Amazon!! Yes, another novel in which you'll have to put a parka and mittens on!
> 
> An accident on a frozen highway brings two strangers together.
> 
> ...


Wow. This sounds...really good. Good thing my TBR pile is only electrons...otherwise we'd be able to build on another room with all the books I own!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Wow. This sounds...really good. Good thing my TBR pile is only electrons...otherwise we'd be able to build on another room with all the books I own!


They might charge you an 'extra luggage' fee at the airport because your Kindle weighs 100 lbs.  Thank you, Miss Maria.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can I just add ... HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can I just add ... HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!


Thank you so much, Margaret!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A little sample of BORROWED TIME for Sample Sunday.  .99 cents

When there was no response, Emily turned around. She was met with his stoic stance and unreadable glare.

"What?" She dropped the window shade as if the slick plastic had caused a paper cut.

Still, Brian remained silent. A brooding giant.

With each second Emily grew fearful. Till this moment, despite the situation, she had felt a
certain rightness in his presence. Although she would have never admitted it, she trusted Brian
Morrison. Perhaps it was that she had witnessed his private side-the side that held
her hand through the night and woke to watch her with something akin to adoration.

But now those eyes were as dark as his expression, and they masked all emotion.
Emily chanced a step closer. Why wasn't he speaking? Did he think she had lied again?
That wasn't fair. Never once had she considered that he might imagine the last name
Brennan was shared in matrimony, not kinship.

"Brian?" She hated the tremor in her voice.

She tried to clear it, but her throat was too tight to manage anything above a whisper.
Braving the gap, she took one last step, placing her into the lion's trajectory, directly
into his den. Now she could see his eyes clearly. They followed her, glaring from beneath black
lashes.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone left a review for BORROWED TIME on Goodreads, and said, "A great book by an extremely inventive author."

I don't know why, but the adjective "inventive" is just so much fun!  I've never been called inventive before. I suddenly feel so smart! I feel like MacGyver! I could make a computer out of an Etch-a-sketch and an abacus!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Maureen, congratulations on another great review for this great book!

Karen


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Miss Karen.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I wrote this book for my brother who is an engineer and is eccentric-well at least in my opinion, he's eccentric. 

Don't we all think our brothers are slightly weird?


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Maureen - lol!  Great observation on the sister-brother relationship. : )  Nice tie-in to the book.

Karen


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Karen. Now my niece informs me that she wants to be an engineer like her Daddy. And no doubt she will want Aunt Reeny to write a book about her as well.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

An excerpt from BORROWED TIME. Romantic Suspense for .99 cents. 

"I wasn't implying anything," Brian cupped the side of his rib cage and kneaded the muscles. "I'm curious. Really curious. Why did you do this? You didn't have to involve yourself. From what I saw of your records, you were a stellar engineer-quiet, got your projects done on time, regular bonuses-why ruin that?"

Emily surged to her feet. With her fingers crammed in the pockets of her jeans she paced before the fire. Ultimately, she turned her back to the heat, folded her arms and poised before him.

"There is more to me than a bunch of words jotted down on a report. And do you honestly think I care about the judgment of a company that is willing to resort to murder to repress an engineer's knowledge."

"Whoah," Brian rose now too, though he required the arm of the sofa for assistance. "You dropped that allegation before. This time I want you to back it up."

"You want it in black and white, Brian? Colin designed a machine that NMD with their multifaceted staff could never imagine. Except Colin's design was an outline to pass time-something to doodle. Doodling soothes him. It's stimulation. It was not a project. My God, it's not something that will take the abuse NMD intends to subject it to. He told them that."

Emily swiped a hand beneath her hair in hopes the cool draft that filtered through the aging timbers would reach her flushed neck. "And they didn't believe him. They thought he was holding out. When they demanded his CAD drawings, Colin started-he-" futilely she glanced towards the plush couch.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

On a little side note...I have vacation pictures to share! http://tinyurl.com/6d6ulxe


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> On a little side note...I have vacation pictures to share! http://tinyurl.com/6d6ulxe


Wonderful pics! I'm quite envious. 

All the very best for the 16th. Celebrate!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, Miss Vicki! I confess to resorting to the use of multiple heating pads upon return from my _vacation_.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Wonderful pics! I'm quite envious.
> 
> All the very best for the 16th. Celebrate!
> 
> ...


me n the crew second this...great photos and thanks for the narrations...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

An excerpt from BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense for only .99 cents.

"Were you standing there long?"

"I'm not doing anything quickly right now," he said and nodded at the machine. "Want some coffee?"

Emily yanked her hands out of her pockets, catching his eyes on them. A deep breath seemed to settle her. "I had to make a call. You know, let family know where I am, and all."

"Mmmm."

After her hasty departure before, Brian had tried to exorcise this woman from his mind. "Naturally they're concerned."

"I didn't think you could walk."

"I can't run," he shrugged. "I can walk."

For a moment they stared each other down. Emily's newly reserved expression wavered. Steeling herself with a jerk of the shoulder, she managed, "Well, then you are mending, and I am going."

She didn't even look back. She walked directly past him, ignoring his pained stance and nearly clipping a man in a wheelchair in her haste to reach the lobby doors.

Brian hefted off the door frame and limped towards those doors, watching the white apparition disappear into a mist of snow and fog as if she had never existed to begin with. Limping a few more steps, he reached the glass and searched the parking lot, but for a car he would not recognize anyway. Still, his glance surveyed the parked vehicles, some covered with last night's snowfall, some blackened by recent slush. But there was no willowy white figure. No soft cinnamon crown.

His angel had spread her wings and flown away.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Whoa! I know it's fleeting, but it's exciting to see BORROWED TIME in the top 25 Romantic Suspense list on Amazon! 
Thank you for your support, everyone! 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,216 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#30 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kind of cool! BORROWED TIME and WIDOW'S TALE are #51 and #55 on the Kindle Romantic Suspense list at the moment. 

http://tinyurl.com/6fv5hng


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the first chance I've had to see Borrowed Time up in print!!!  Congrats and it looks wonderful!!

BIG HUGS!!
Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Trish.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Kind of cool! BORROWED TIME and WIDOW'S TALE are #51 and #55 on the Kindle Romantic Suspense list at the moment.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6fv5hng


And why am I not surprised?  Congrats!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> And why am I not surprised?  Congrats!


I am, Vicki!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just want to say that I am currently reading your book, Maureen, and enjoying it. I should be writing. But I can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good book to read on a hot day. It is cool!

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Just want to say that I am currently reading your book, Maureen, and enjoying it. I should be writing. But I can't wait to see how it ends.


Kevis, that means so much to me. Thank you!



Dana Taylor said:


> Good book to read on a hot day. It is cool!
> 
> Dana Taylor


I promise, Miss Dana...the next one is in the jungle. Much hotter!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

and if you need grammer helpz, let me n the crewz helpz kzzzz...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You gentlemen are very courteous for guys that walk around waving their clubs in the air.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Now ma you knowz we do not play golf (see club remark) we r 2 fat...we can't see our balls   besides all we have rrr oars (redheaded ones  )


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A little excerpt from BORROWED TIME (only .99 cents)

"I'm with NMD."

"Of course you are." Scorn tinged her reply.

"Why did you do it?"

"None of your damn business."

"Yes," he smirked, "actually it is. Do you want to turn it over now?"

"You think I kept it? I got rid of it. It's safe, but I don't have it anymore."

Brian's glance sliced towards the cabin, its innards glowing from a stoked fireplace. "In there maybe?"

"No."

The response was quick enough to make his lips thin. "It's cold out here. I've been traveling for hours and I've got one hell of a headache-why don't you invite me in at least, and we can talk about it."

"Look, if you're going to arrest me, just go ahead and get it over with." She went so far as to offer up her wrists for him to shackle.

Brian shook his head. "We're going inside, and we're going to discuss your options."

"Options? You're giving me options? How noble of you."

Brian pressed his fingers against the pulsing pain above his eyebrow. His patience was being whisked away by the increasing wind.

"You're right. They're narrowing by the second. Now just get inside." His grip was more emphatic than he would have liked, but Emily Brennan was getting under his skin. The fact that she dug in and resisted only aggravated him more.

"If you want to do it the hard way, I'll pick you up."

She snorted. "Big talk for a guy who has a couple broken ribs."

"Which _you_ gave me. I think anger breeds inhuman strength, don't they say?"


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all!  It's time to share another excerpt from BORROWED TIME! Yay yay yay

Brian waited the count of the next rotation, nodded and then in three crouched steps, inched further down the brick embankment. He motioned Emily to follow.

"Okay, now it starts to get tricky," he whispered as she joined him. "We've got exactly twelve seconds, half the rotation to sprint to that bank of dumpsters."

Emily followed his finger toward a concrete stockade holding four garbage dumpsters over a hundred yards away. Was it already fifteen years ago that she ran a hundred-yard dash in eleven seconds in high school? One of the jocks from the varsity football team refused to believe that a girl could top his record and had challenged her to a race. She lost...but barely.

"No problem," she said with more confidence than she felt.

Age cramped up muscles that used to move so fluidly and could compete with a varsity football player, but if it meant the difference between being caught or not, she could sprint as fast as Mercury.

Brian touched her, and she jumped. He squeezed for encouragement, and then began the countdown. "Now!"

Again, she didn't beat the jock, although she came in right on his heels and lunged behind the dumpster.

"Wheww," Her lungs pumped, but she felt remarkably alive. "That's tough in the cold."

They were plastered against a wall of cinderblocks, hunkered down, and out of sight. Beside her, Brian barely sounded winded. She heard him shift and then felt his palms against her cheeks, his fingers gliding into her hair, and to her astonishment, she felt his lips on hers. They were cold for a moment, but they warmed, and tasted of life and passion, and she smiled against them because the act had been such a pleasant shock.
Brian drew back, his forehead still propped against hers. "You never cease to amaze me."

"You're-" she choked. "You just kissed me. In the middle of all this. You never cease to amaze _me_."

"You just impressed me so damn much. I had to." He took her hand and began to inch along the base of the dumpster.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

one of the crews favs they swap lies errrrr lines that is as they slop the decks...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, VW, sir. But BORROWED TIME has no boats in it. Oh yes, the Minnie Ha-ha on Lake George.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Thank you, VW, sir. But BORROWED TIME has no boats in it. Oh yes, the Minnie Ha-ha on Lake George.


Emotional Waves does, though. 



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely loved this novel, Maureen. Will be starting on Rogue Wave later on this evening.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Kevis. At least Rogue Wave is warmer... 

Here is your avatar as a youth.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Kevis. At least Rogue Wave is warmer...
> 
> Here is your avatar as a youth.


Ha,ha. Love that commercial. Darth Vader is the coolest! And yeah, Rogue Wave should keep me very warm.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense from the author of Widow's Tale ...Romantic Suspense is not _Romance _ always suspenceful...this is a great fun book ma we r hoping for a book 2...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense from the author of Widow's Tale ...Romantic Suspense is not _Romance _ always suspenceful...this is a great fun book ma we r hoping for a book 2...


In my world, no matter happens during the book it's going to end happily...so that just removed all the suspense!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Kevis! Hey, Maureen! I read _Rogue Wave_ and I kept looking for someone like Rhett Butler to ride by on water skis waving to the people on the beach. I had to read the whole book before I figured it out. But, yep, it will keep you warm. I am wondering now, why I didn't have one of those From Here to Eternity beach scenes in my own books, but then I remembered I do have a couple. Unfortunately, there were real rogues present and the beach was in the underworld.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME is a "Featured Great Read" on Digital Book Today!  http://digitalbooktoday.com/2011/11/30/weekly-featured-great-reads-9/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Wahoo! At 99¢ it's not only a great read, it's also a bargain! 

Thought I already had this but I didn't. Just bought it. (Must read faster.)

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki. Do you know where we can borrow some time??


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want a sequel! Please? Pretty please?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis "The Berserker" Hendrickson said:


> I want a sequel! Please? Pretty please?


I want a cool middle name like yours. Maybe I can be Maureen "the mallet" Miller. What do you think??


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I want a cool middle name like yours. Maybe I can be Maureen "the mallet" Miller. What do you think??


Looks like we're a couple decades too late. With a name like Maureen "The Mallet" Miller you would have been a star in in the old G.L.O.W. pro wrestling league back in the 80s. Then again, there's always mud-wrestling! 

(I know what you're thinking. Either that guy doesn't get out much or someone needs to take his keyboard away! 

All jokes aside. Borrowed Time is a terrific read. Didn't understand the term cozy read until I downloaded this one. Now if I can get my paws on that sequel, all will be right in the world...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So I get a mallet _and_ a cape! Way cool!

---- Maureen "the Mallet"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Me n the Crew are pleased that have embraced your true self MA "THE MALLET" Miller...we use ours on crabs...peskey little !#$(&##+ ers...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - "A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn."

...the Mallet


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Now, look here, Mallet, you are only allowed to have Viking Names on this board if Chuck Norris allows it. Did you get Chuck's permission (not to be confused with persimmons!). I shall join the Viking name game (because I do have Vikings worked into my series and because I have Chuck's permission). My Viking name shall be Brendan, the Belcher, Carroll. My motto shall be "Brendan, the Belcher, can kill a dozen enemy warriors with one, fell burp!" How's that?

Here I am in my armor:


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME stems from too many family vacations to Lake George and the Adirondacks. I think I was able to say "Adirondacks" by the time I was three because I kept hearing the family say it. 

Of course, instead of my family, BORROWED TIME has a hot ex-naval intelligence guy, a beautiful engineer, and an eccentric brother (okay, maybe the eccentric brother isn't fiction! LOL)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Popping to say Happy New Year, Maureen!

Listen up, everyone: this is a good book!

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Popping to say Happy New Year, Maureen!
> 
> Listen up, everyone: this is a good book!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thank you so much, Dana. Happy New Year to you and your family!

Happy reading to all!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was little, we used to take Summer vacations to Lake George. I used to laugh at the name of the steamboat there, the Minnie Ha-Ha.  
Well, the Minnie Ha-Ha made it into this romantic suspense story!

BORROWED TIME - .99cents


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME has undergone some changes. For .99cents you can see what lengths a beautiful engineer will go to to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents

An excerpt from the latest review on Goodreads...

"I enjoy books where the characters are together for most of the book and there is a lot of interaction and dialogue rather than just the thoughts of the hero or the heroine. Maureen A. Miller does a nice job of this."


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

On my list! I think it's the only Maureen Miller novel I haven't read.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> On my list! I think it's the only Maureen Miller novel I haven't read.


You make me weep tears of joy, Miss Vicki. Of course, it could be allergies as well.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents

An excerpt...

Above, something shifted. The sound was innocent enough to pass for the wind, or the roof groaning against the strain of ice and snow. Brian listened for a repeat, but now all that could be heard was a persistent limb tickling the kitchen window. In his periphery he could see its warped black claw tapping, tapping, seeking a way into the cozy cabin.

"Brian?"

"Stay right here," he ordered.

At the base of the stairs Brian hesitated and searched the impenetrable shadows. The waning fire was no longer a benefit. With a stealth that was nearly undermined by his throbbing ankle, he mounted the steps, and was halfway up when it reached him.

That spike of cold air. A wayward underscore to escape. He knew before he reached the top what to expect. Instinct still had him grabbing behind his back for the gun.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents

This is a contemporary romantic suspense novel...so why does Benjamin Franklin have a starring role in it?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm guessing we're going to have to read it to find out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mamiller said:


> BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents
> 
> This is a contemporary romantic suspense novel...so why does Benjamin Franklin have a starring role in it?


OK, that's one heck of a tease. 

Betsy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, that's one heck of a tease.
> 
> Betsy


I flagrantly use the "writers are eccentric" clause. 

Betsy, I LOVE your avatar. We always watched that in the house because Dad had a bit of a crush on her.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

Just giving a bump and a shout out to everyone that BORROWED TIME is a keeper!

Have a great Mother's Day weekend!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Dana. Happy Mother's Day to you! I hope you are pampered.


----------

